# Hearth & Home Classic Burley Kake



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I got this in a split with WWhermit. Thanks again!!

This is a great simple burley/light aromatic. This comes as a sliced kake and looks and smells delecious. It is a burley/va blend topped with cocoa, rum, and anise which all work well together. Don't let the aromatic description turn you off to this. It has none of the usual charateristics of most aros. It is a slow, cool, and dry burning tobacco with great taste and room note. The more I smoked this blend the more I had to have. The flavor really picks up about 1/4 of the way into the bowl. Flavors range from nutty to pleasantly sweet with the occasional hint of the cocoa. It is pretty straight forward so don't go into this looking for something complex. A great smoke that I would recomend to all pipe smokers. Beginners take special note. This is a very easy burning, trouble free smoke that tastes great. 

4/4 stars.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Great review! I couldn't agree more. My only trouble with it is that I get a consistently sour/foul taste on first light for about 3-5 puffs and then it goes away. I have no idea what causes that. It doesn't occur on relights - just the initial lighting. Weird.

Great tobacco for when I'm in the mood for something simple, great tasting and with a good room note for others.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Great review! I couldn't agree more. *My only trouble with it is that I get a consistently sour/foul taste on first light for about 3-5 puffs and then it goes away.* I have no idea what causes that. It doesn't occur on relights - just the initial lighting. Weird.
> 
> Great tobacco for when I'm in the mood for something simple, great tasting and with a good room note for others.


I get that too. I just thought it was me, hmm. It is great a great smoke though and DGT is fantastic. It brings out the cocoa flavor.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Kev, have you ordered more yet?

I split 8 oz with Big Kev, and at first wasn't taken with this, so I set it down for a bit. It's funny how your taste buds change from week to week.

This stuff lights and burns effortlessly. It has a great taste, very easy on the pallete, and could easily become an all day smoke. Think of CH or PA, with a bit of cocoa and anise, packed into a cake. Lovely stuff.

If I didn't have so many pounds of tobacco already, I'd order a few of this. I don't know if this ages well or not, and it's a bit new for anyone to make that judgement, so I think I'll just order another 1/2 for myself.

WWhermit
ipe:

PS You're welcome Kev. And, thanks for doing the split as well!


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

What stores/sites have this? Is it easily obtainable or one of those discontinued only available in Europe brands?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

pipesandcigars.com


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

MarkC,
Found it. Thanks.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

As a matter of fact I just ordered some of it and another blend. Hopefully this site fills orders faster than the first place I ordered from, which after 2 full days is still not filled and shipped.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I generally order Wednesday night after they're closed and the order is shipped on Friday morning. One day turn around, considering they seem to be unwilling to get up in the middle of the night for my order.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe I just don't have a feel for the pipe tobacco side of things. On the cigar side, an order placed on line is usually filled that day or the next. I would've thought the same on the pipe side. Maybe not.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, when I say I order Wednesday night, I mean around midnight when I get off work. So it really is just the next day, since they don't see the order until Thursday morning. Still, since I take advantage of their free ground shipping, it's going to be a week before I see the goods anyway. I guess I'm more cheap than impatient.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

MarkC,
Finally got my Classic Burley Kake. It was good, kinda spicy but not bad. It came with what I would call plugs and flakes. I got one plug in the bowl and then filled in with the flakes, packed down only about 2/3 rds of the bowl-new cob pipe breaking in. It's definately different from the first bakky I had-Black Russian/Pina Colada which was wonderful. It'll probably just take some time to taste all that the bakky has to offer.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

If you want to see weird, try the Marble Kake. You get a bag of stuff that looks exactly like particle board that's been left out in the rain for a few months! Nice taste, though.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I got this in the sampler tote I got from Pipesandcigars left over from there Chicago Pipe Land appearance which had samples of there top 10 best sellers (and a shirt and tote bag) and it promptly moved to the bottom of the list because burley prominent blends and I just meh together.... 

Boy I should of tried this sooner. Not what I was expecting at all. Great flavor (my main complaint with most burley blends I had before) nice and easy to puff away at all day. Sweet but not cloying. Just really well balanced AND low maintenance. 

So have some of you cellared it yet? How did it age? because I was thinking of getting a pound to start aging up but I see it getting picked away slowly so it some of it will be sitting for a bit.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I have 1/2 pound put away of this. I wrote to Russ and asked his opinion on aging this, since burleys traditionally don't change much over time. He said it'd be fine to store away, but doesn't predict it to change with age.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that, Tim. I've got a couple lbs jarred up! :tu


----------

